
The Many Lives of Herbert O. Yardley (1981) [pdf] - jpelecanos
https://www.nsa.gov/news-features/declassified-documents/cryptologic-spectrum/assets/files/many_lives.pdf
======
nigwil_
Yardley's book (annotated by his arch rival Friedman no less!) referenced in
the NSA document is here:

[https://archive.org/details/AmericanBlackChamber](https://archive.org/details/AmericanBlackChamber)

"The cryptography historian David Kahn called the book "the most famous book
on cryptology ever published."

